# Perler Beads For Tank Dividers?



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Perler beads are pieces of non-toxic plastic that melts together.I have used them before. Here's their website. http://eksuccessbrands.com/perlerbeads/

I was thinking of using them to make dividers because you can make the holes and everything. Plus,there's different colors.:-D But I don't know if it would be safe.:-?


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooh I forgot all about those! That is such a simple yet creative application for them... I wish I thought of it!

This online merchant is suggesting to use them as aquarium decor, so I guess it's ok to use them as dividers.

http://eksuccessbrands.com/perlerbeads/Projects/Sea_Creatures.htm

I hope you post pics of your dividers if you go through with this. 

I bet you might be able to sell these dividers on ebay too. ;-) There's definitely a shortage of aquarium dividers - particularly opaque, aesthetically pleasing ones. All the dividers on ebay and everywhere else are clear...that is next to useless for betta tanks. :-?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! They might be hard for a 51 gallon though. Lots of work.


----------

